# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  norma deca durabolin

## garrett T

ok guys. ill get the pic real soon but. on the norma hella vial. its like holographic. theres the red labal on the inside and the year says 2009. wow. these are new and ill get you the pics real soon. and on the pic. its going to be shaddy because the label, halfed ripped of when i was unpacking my goooods. :1laugh:

----------

